# Kamala Harris , African American ? I dont think so. ..



## pic (Nov 14, 2009)

I hear she's from India, her father is Jamaican. 
But calls herself AFRICAN AMERICAN. Lies, Lies Lies, 
Her Indian mother is a DOCTOR.


----------



## tony pasley (May 6, 2006)

Power hungry progressive


----------



## Goldwing (Nov 5, 2014)

When you see a turtle atop a fence post you can be sure the turtle had help reaching his perch.
Willie Brown was the helper, Kameltoe Hairless was Willies' main squeeze.

GW


----------



## RoadRamblerNJ (Mar 3, 2018)

pic said:


> I hear she's from India, her father is Jamaican.
> But calls herself AFRICAN AMERICAN. Lies, Lies Lies,
> Her Indian mother is a DOCTOR.


Afro-Indo-Jamaica-Rican-Chine-Alask-Asia-American.

Stated more simply, Another Rabble Rouser we don't need anywhere near the White House!


----------



## yellowtr (Oct 28, 2016)

Right now my skin is darker than hers. We have had a lot of sunshine this summer and with garage and shed painting projects, my tan is very dark. Since when did skin color determine fitness for public office? Because the press says so!


----------



## desertman (Aug 29, 2013)

God help us if that miserable wretch ever becomes president, and she IS a miserable wretch.

If anyone thinks that the loathsome swine Biden is running the show they'd better think again. I believe this is all a scheme by the Democrat Party to put a radical racist, supposedly black woman as president. It wouldn't surprise me that if Biden gets elected he'll be stepping down shortly after. As he is unfit for any public office. That will be quite obvious for the world to see. In the name of party unity he'll step down. Then we'll be stuck with that miserable wretch for possibly 8 years.

After all why would a 77 year old swine like Biden want to be president anyway at this stage of his life? He's already losing his cognitive abilities and probably doesn't have too many years left. The Democrat Party is fully aware of this and the old swine is willing to take one for the team. I seriously doubt that he really wants to be president.

The Democrat Party knew that Biden was a terrible candidate from the get go. The miserable wretch didn't do too well in the primaries yet she was the party's favorite, a female Obama. So they had to come up with something to get her in. The old swine was their answer. If elected they will find some way to get him to step down which shouldn't be too hard as the old swine will be more than happy to get out.

We're dealing with the Democrat Party folks, nothing and I mean NOTHING is beneath them.


----------



## tony pasley (May 6, 2006)

They will invoke the 25th amendment with in 6 moths to a year after the election God forbid they get elected


----------



## denner (Jun 3, 2011)

pic said:


> I hear she's from India, her father is Jamaican.
> But calls herself AFRICAN AMERICAN. Lies, Lies Lies,
> Her Indian mother is a DOCTOR.


I know one thing. She is a premier race baiter.


----------



## Goldwing (Nov 5, 2014)

Pick up ypour phone and Google "Translate k a m a l a to english".
Here's the result that I got...........

__
https://flic.kr/p/2jw6hpw


----------



## wirenut (Dec 16, 2015)

She is no more an african american than elizabeth warren was an indian...


----------



## SSGN_Doc (Mar 12, 2020)

This is why they use the term “person of color”. Less specific. Then if the agenda aligns it doesn’t really matter.

It really doesn’t matter except when it is convenient to make color/race matter, In order to polarize people and create a narrative.


----------



## Goldwing (Nov 5, 2014)

*UOTE OF THE WEEK*
"Kamala Harris' ancestor Hamilton Brown owned seven plantations in Jamaica in 1817. He employed more than 200 slaves... Kamala Harris is closer to the lineage of slave planters like Jefferson Davis and John C. Calhoun than she is to the lineage of the 4 million slaves in America on the eve of the Civil War." -Dinesh D'Souza


----------



## yellowtr (Oct 28, 2016)

Common knowledge even during the primary. But as you can see the mainstream media does not point this fact so a good percentage of the folks will never know. But in reality, it should not make a difference today. The only fact here is that anyone who points ouf what happened 200 to 300 years ago, and uses it as a political point, or a reason for reparations but whose ancestors owned slaves it the definition of hypocrite. What happened 200 years ago happened 200 years ago. It only matters if it is a founding father or a republican's ancestor.


----------



## RK3369 (Aug 12, 2013)

Which is why all this talk about reparations is BS. I see white people saying they never owned slaves and black people saying it doesn’t matter. It’s all complete BullCrap and represents one group trying to make a case to get on another government handout.


----------

